# Being forced to go to college by parents



## Glock22

I'm being forced to go to college by my parents, and I really don't want to go. The homework, having to put up with tons of people again, a huge possibility of running into somebody I had issues with when we were kids, being the only one who can't talk to people, studying crap I have no interest in, I'd pretty much rather be in jail.
I had a bad childhood. My dad was always working and my mother was psychotically overprotective, so I have zero social skills. I don't want to be flung into some crowded boring building I have to be stuck at with people I don't even like for a few hours a day.
I don't even know what I want to do in life, I don't really have any interests or hobbies. All I really do is sit on the computer day and night because that's all there is to my life. I have no friends whatsoever.
And I really don't want to deal with being the only one who doesn't get invited to parties again, I hate having to sit back and watch everybody else have it so much better than me. At least once I graduated high school I didn't have to look at everybody else with their stupid friends and stupid parties and stupid relationships.
Even worse, having to look at all these pretty girls at college that I won't even go near, because I'm celibate like a monk. I completely gave up on women a few months ago because it's a waste of time for me. I've been single for almost three years, I don't think there's much hope for me. I can't even talk to a girl unless they talk to me first. I don't have any friends anyway so meeting new people is impossible.
Recently I've been trying to get a couple pet rats, I feel I'd be way happier, but my parents won't allow it. Even after I told them I'd pay for them completely. It seems that whenever I figure out something that will make me happy, it gets ripped away from me. I just can't ever win in life no matter what I do.
Anyone else going through something similar?


----------



## buklti

I wish my parents would've forced me to go to college. Then I wouldn't be going at the age of 26 and would most likely have a successful career by now. It is probably my biggest regret. Get it out of the way.


----------



## ourwater

If I hadn't agreed to get an apartment and go to college, I would have had no car. Honestly, I don't understand why I have a car now.


----------



## SleepingPariah

bucklti said:


> I wish my parents would've forced me to go to college. Then I wouldn't be going at the age of 26 and would most likely have a successful career by now. It is probably my biggest regret. Get it out of the way.


I feel similar, I got into a state university 2 years ago, after working fulltime for a few years after HS, and taking a few courses at the community college during that time.

I wish I was normal social wise, I would of never had depression if I was normal, I would get into a college/uni after graduating high school, and I would be able to learn something in demand, and finish by age 22-24.

Looking back at what has happened,, I can't see myself having any success with post-secondary school back then. Especially after blowing HS off due to depression and anxiety, I barely got my HS diploma.

It might be better to wait longer and find out what you want to do (no matter how long it takes). Good luck whatever choice


----------



## ianm91

I was forced into college too. My boarding school/high school was in CT. I was planning Uni for NC. But I wasn't elgible because the North is different from the south for credentials or something. I got screwed, so my college choices were dramatically decreased.

I had only 1 football scholarship offer which blew cause it was a new program. Couldn't even afford it with the academic scholarship they offered. It was hard. My dad wouldn't let me go to it, college football was my dream as child. He took that away from me and it destroyed me. I dropped out college in the first 2 weeks at this community college. 

I told my parents not to send me cause i wasnt ready. And i wasnt. I'm back in it now after 2 years. but i seriously know what you are going through.


----------



## Mussolini

bucklti said:


> I wish my parents would've forced me to go to college. Then I wouldn't be going at the age of 26 and would most likely have a successful career by now. It is probably my biggest regret. Get it out of the way.


This. You need college these days. Just make sure you don't pick a worthless major.


----------



## always starting over

Are they paying for it?


----------



## whatyoumustthink

So let me get this straight... a large part of the problem is that it's a local college (I'm from the UK, so I'm not sure if by that you mean where you go once you hit 16, or university since a cousin of mine calls that college), and you're worried about bumping into people from your past?

I'm going to disagree with other responses here. It will grind you down going somewhere like that. Those 2 years I spent in my same high school's college department gave the same people more opportunities to continue their legacy of crushing my already ruined social status, and think it was acceptable to treat me like I was sub-human into adulthood. It also multiplied the amount of people who didn't like me, stunted my confidence and faith in people, prevented me from having a decent young adulthood and gaining necessary experience, and caused things I thought were over to continue for as long as possible. 

I told my parents that would happen to me, and they didn't listen/didn't have the guts to help me move schools... sometimes I still don't forgive them for their ignorance. Do I think you should go to college? Yes. But "just putting up with" these people is out of the question, you're already lacking in confidence and this'll just crush it altogether. There are also so many crucial things during your college life you can improve on, which you won't be able to if your social skills are stunted by negative influences. I'm guessing you fear how your parents will react if you do your own thing and try another college. Well to be honest, if they aren't willing to understand and resort to emotional blackmail or something, they don't deserve your empathy.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Really u don't have to worry about the other people in college... Everyone's so focused on their studies that no one really cares about anyone else and no one talks


----------



## Glock22

I actually really stand up for myself, I may not be able to talk to people first, but I never let anybody treat me badly; that isn't really the problem. I just feel like seeing all these people I had problems with in my childhood might stir up bad memories, I've managed to repress most of my childhood. That isn't the biggest problem though. 
I have zero interest in going to college, why would I want to go back to getting a ton of homework to waste my time on, and being forced to sit through boring classes on things I don't have any interest in.
I really don't care if I'm successful or not. Either way I'm not going to be happy in life, so it doesn't make a difference if I work in a department store and live in a trailer park. Even if I was happy, my happiness wouldn't be relative to having a big career that pays a ton and living in a mansion. Money doesn't buy happiness for me. I could be perfectly happy in a trailer park. I actually spent a short while living in the woods and living off nature, and that's when I was the happiest I've ever been.

I think they might be paying for it, surprisingly.


----------



## Glock22

hii said:


> aww


I actually really enjoyed it, it was really enlightening. Life was actually fun.

It was a hell of a lot more enlightening than being stuck in a stuffy room with someone rambling on about crap I have zero interest in while I'm surrounded by people I want nothing to do with and want nothing to do with me.


----------



## always starting over

illmatic1 said:


> Really u don't have to worry about the other people in college... Everyone's so focused on their studies that no one really cares about anyone else and no one talks


I'll second this. Even really extroverted and talkative people barely attempt to meet people in their classes. If it happens, it happens, but most of the time people are just friendly because that's the norm, but they're primarily concerned with the s*** going on in their lives and classes. It's because even though college is hard as hell, you truly have no idea until you're 2 or 3 years in, and you feel like it's almost impossible to have enough free time to feel sane.


----------



## fire mage64

Glock22 said:


> I'm being forced to go to college by my parents, and I really don't want to go. The homework, having to put up with tons of people again, a huge possibility of running into somebody I had issues with when we were kids, being the only one who can't talk to people, studying crap I have no interest in, *I'd pretty much rather be in jail.*
> I had a bad childhood. My dad was always working and my mother was psychotically overprotective, so I have zero social skills. I don't want to be flung into some crowded boring building I have to be stuck at with *people I don't even like* for a few hours a day.
> I don't even know what I want to do in life, I don't really have any interests or hobbies. All I really do is sit on the computer day and night because that's all there is to my life. I have no friends whatsoever.
> And I really don't want to deal with being the only one who doesn't get invited to parties again, I hate having to sit back and watch everybody else have it so much better than me. At least once I graduated high school I didn't have to look at everybody else with their *stupid friends and stupid parties and stupid relationships.*
> Even worse, having to look at all these pretty girls at college that I won't even go near, because I'm celibate like a monk. I completely gave up on women a few months ago because it's a waste of time for me. I've been single for almost three years, I don't think there's much hope for me. I can't even talk to a girl unless they talk to me first. I don't have any friends anyway so *meeting new people is impossible*.
> Recently I've been trying to get a couple pet rats, I feel I'd be way happier, but my parents won't allow it. Even after I told them I'd pay for them completely. It seems that whenever I figure out something that will make me happy, it gets ripped away from me. I just can't ever win in life no matter what I do.
> Anyone else going through something similar?


I know you said you don't have interests or hobbies but you could find some by taking a variety of classes in different subject areas and by participating in extracurricular activities. You are very fortunate to have your parents pay for your education (if they are). _I can't imagine_ how going to prison would be better than attending school (was that a joke?). It would be best to take advantage of that opportunity to see if you like any of your studies. Majors you end up having an interest in can result in a rewarding career.

Your choice of words for describing people makes you sound like a misanthropist. Its really difficult to approach people with that attitude. I know you are frustrated because its hard for you to make the connections that you desire but directing that frustration into a misanthropic attitude toward people will only offend them and draw them away, not toward you :|.

*Negative Attitude Towards Others*

When You Feel Like You Just Don't Like People
Is Thinking You're Better Than Other People Holding You Back?
Other People Often Aren't As Shallow As They Seem

Also, I don't believe it is impossible to meet new people. People are everywhere - you don't need a friend to act as a gate key to provide you with access to other friends (although that would help). You can find potential friends at your college's clubs/activities/campus events/classes.



Glock22 said:


> I actually really enjoyed it, it was really enlightening. Life was actually fun.
> 
> It was a hell of a lot more enlightening than being stuck in a stuffy room with someone rambling on about crap I have zero interest in while I'm surrounded by people I want nothing to do with and want nothing to do with me.


You could major in an area that relates to nature


----------



## Glock22

Actually I talked to my parents, and they agreed with me that it would be a good idea for me to take kind of a gap year, just working at Best Buy or some department store or something for a year, or until I figure out what I want to do.
I've been thinking about maybe becoming a plumber as my career, it seems like a job I would enjoy. And I wouldn't have to go to college for it. But I'm still taking a gap year to think things through.
Thank god, it's so nice to not be dreading going to college day and night.


----------



## andrewedwards

man you are so lucky to have parents who care not alot of peoplle have that.your parents are trying to help you trying to expose you to people as much as possible so your anxiety will go away and they want you to have a good future i know its scary talking to people but you have to do it otherwise your gonna be like some of these old people with no job no wife and your gonna feel 100 times worse then you do now trust me man dont go down that road go to college.


----------



## Glock22

I haven't actually been diagnosed, they don't really know about it. Just the depression.
Being around people won't help me, I never made any friends in elementary school, especially not middle school, or high school. I'm completely unable to make friends. People just don't like me.

I gave up on the idea of ever having a wife or family anyway. I quit looking at girls and thinking of girls in any romantic way about a month ago. If I've been single for almost three years there's no hope for me.

And all I really need is minimum wage, I don't care if I live in a really crappy apartment. As long as it has internet, or can have internet installed, and a working toilet I really don't care. And plumbing actually pays pretty well, you'd be surprised.

I don't want some fancy white collar job like a doctor or lawyer or office worker anyway. I would hate that, it would be like spending my life in school.


----------



## bruised

What else would you do with your time? No school, no friends...sounds like you'll be feeling emptiness. And plus what do you want to do with your life? You can take Gen Ed requirements for now.


----------



## Glock22

Either way I'll have an empty life.
I would get a job at Best Buy or something for a year or so, until I know for sure what I want to do or I make a final decision on becoming a plumber. 
I'd rather just work and have nothing to my life than go to college. Seriously, all I need is a minimum wage job. Other than being a plumber or another hands on career, I'd actually prefer a minimum wage job. I don't need a lot of money, I'm the only one I have to worry about, and I'm the only one I'll ever have to worry about.
I would be even unhappier being stuck in college having to write useless papers and learn crap I don't care about, and having to be a doctor or lawyer or something.


----------



## SallyLa

Glock you can go to college for pretty much anything.

Just pick something you enjoy and don't waste the opportunity. There's no point in being a doc or lawyer anyway there are plenty of those around. You can do a degree in plumbing or something...a trade skill.


----------



## Glock22

SallyLa said:


> Glock you can go to college for pretty much anything.
> 
> Just pick something you enjoy and don't waste the opportunity. There's no point in being a doc or lawyer anyway there are plenty of those around. You can do a degree in plumbing or something...a trade skill.


Thanks, but plumbers don't need college. They can go on a five year paid apprenticeship instead of going to school. Going to and paying for two years of college to be a plumber would be a waste of money if I can do the same thing in five years but get paid for it. My dad is a retired electrician, he did an apprenticeship and made a lot of money over the years.
And there really isn't very much I'm interested in. When I was growing up I didn't get chances to do much of anything because of my overprotective mother, so I wasn't able to find any interests.

All I really do is sit on the computer day and night.


----------



## SallyLa

I honestly loved going to school, but learning new stuff makes me happy and if I didn't have to worry about the debt I would be psyched.

But if you REALLY don't want to go...they can't make you. They will probably pull the guilt trip though.

As for hobbies...find one? There is a million things to do and some are on the computer or you can learn about them online.


----------



## Glock22

SallyLa said:


> I honestly loved going to school, but learning new stuff makes me happy and if I didn't have to worry about the debt I would be psyched.
> 
> But if you REALLY don't want to go...they can't make you. They will probably pull the guilt trip though.
> 
> As for hobbies...find one? There is a million things to do and some are on the computer or you can learn about them online.


Thanks, and that's good. My mom enjoyed her college years. But as a lot of people say, college isn't for everyone. I like learning new things too, but only if the subject is interesting to me.

Well there is a lot of things I can't really go out and do/learn because I have nobody to do them with.

I am running a Linux system on my computer, I suppose that could be considered a sort of hobby.

I'll probably apply for the Geek Squad at Best Buy because I like computers and know a lot about them and repairing them. You'd be surprised, some people they hire at Best Buy have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## NoHobbies

My dad told me I didn't need college. Thanks dad.


----------



## SallyLa

Glock22 said:


> Thanks, and that's good. My mom enjoyed her college years. But as a lot of people say, college isn't for everyone. I like learning new things too, but only if the subject is interesting to me.
> 
> Well there is a lot of things I can't really go out and do/learn because I have nobody to do them with.
> 
> I am running a Linux system on my computer, I suppose that could be considered a sort of hobby.
> 
> I'll probably apply for the Geek Squad at Best Buy because I like computers and know a lot about them and repairing them. You'd be surprised, some people they hire at Best Buy have no idea what they're doing.


Never underestimate computer skills. If you wanna do it go for it. Good luck


----------



## aGenericUsername

Yep college is not for everyone. Unless you want to be a doctor, lawyer, engineer, banker, or maybe some kind of scientist, it's not worth it. 

Some people (me) are just not smart enough for those jobs. I'd rather work as a janitor.

I've heard learning trades can be risky. My mom's friend went to mechanic's school and hated it. Now he's making peanuts in retail. You have to really love what you're doing. Those jobs are also very competitive.


----------



## Farideh

hmm I've been single pretty much all my life but I get where you are coming from including the whole being stuck in college with a bunch of A holes. I'm sorry about that. Have you ever considered taking at least some on line courses??


----------



## andrewedwards

please dont throw your life away like this and give up my goodness man your complaining about being single for 3 years?ive been single my whole life and im still fighting for success, im still trying to get my life together instead of giving up if you become a blumber your guarenteing a crappy and lonely life you need to find yourself,find out what makes you happy asnd go for it but dont settle down for some job just to barely get by thats lame.all the people out there may think your a loser but you can forget about them and try to acheive success and my friend that is going to be the greatest feeling your ever gonna have so dont give up.


----------



## Raeden

Glock22 said:


> The homework, having to put up with tons of people again, a huge possibility of running into somebody I had issues with when we were kids, being the only one who can't talk to people, studying crap I have no interest in, I'd pretty much rather be in jail.


Homework is preferable to getting a real job. So, at least that's something.

Go to a big school and then nobody will bother you. You'll be surrounded by people, but you'll be invisible. Also, if you go to an out of state school (or just a big school), then you won't run into anyone you know.

Again, I think you'd rather be studying "crap you have no interest in" rather than dealing with the monotony of stacking soup in a shelf.



> I had a bad childhood. My dad was always working and my mother was psychotically overprotective, so I have zero social skills. I don't want to be flung into some crowded boring building I have to be stuck at with people I don't even like for a few hours a day.


Same deal here. I literally wasn't around anyone who wasn't my parents until the age of 15.

College isn't like highschool; you aren't there for a "few hours a day". You schedule your classes 2-3 days per week or you take online classes. If you don't talk to your classmates, then they won't talk to you, so it's not as though you'll be bothered.

A lot of people just go straight to class and then straight home. Nothing stops you from doing just that if you don't want to be bothered. I do that, and nobody has even spoken a word to me this semester.



> And I really don't want to deal with being the only one who doesn't get invited to parties again, I hate having to sit back and watch everybody else have it so much better than me.


Again, in college, nobody cares. People worry about their own lives and they will leave you alone.



> I don't have any friends anyway so meeting new people is impossible.


There are a lot of clubs in college. If you really are upset by your lack of friends, then you could probably try joining some clubs that are of interest to you and you'll be granted probably insta-friendships.

I once knew a guy who was almost as socially awkward as I was, but then he joined the campus crusaders or something and then he was surrounded by people.

I never did anything like that, but that's besides the point.

Also, you mentioned that you don't know what to do for a major. Well, here's the occupational handbook. Pick the job that looks the least miserable that has a high growth rate and salary. That's how I picked my major.

It sounds like your parents are probably going to pay for your college since they are "forcing" you. So, cash in on that and don't lose out on a good opportunity to improve your life just because you don't want to deal with homework.


----------



## IntrovertedLoner

Glock22 said:


> I'm being forced to go to college by my parents, and I really don't want to go. The homework, having to put up with tons of people again, a huge possibility of running into somebody I had issues with when we were kids, being the only one who can't talk to people, studying crap I have no interest in, I'd pretty much rather be in jail.
> I had a bad childhood. My dad was always working and my mother was psychotically overprotective, so I have zero social skills. I don't want to be flung into some crowded boring building I have to be stuck at with people I don't even like for a few hours a day.
> I don't even know what I want to do in life, I don't really have any interests or hobbies. All I really do is sit on the computer day and night because that's all there is to my life. I have no friends whatsoever.
> And I really don't want to deal with being the only one who doesn't get invited to parties again, I hate having to sit back and watch everybody else have it so much better than me. At least once I graduated high school I didn't have to look at everybody else with their stupid friends and stupid parties and stupid relationships.
> Even worse, having to look at all these pretty girls at college that I won't even go near, because I'm celibate like a monk. I completely gave up on women a few months ago because it's a waste of time for me. I've been single for almost three years, I don't think there's much hope for me. I can't even talk to a girl unless they talk to me first. I don't have any friends anyway so meeting new people is impossible.
> Recently I've been trying to get a couple pet rats, I feel I'd be way happier, but my parents won't allow it. Even after I told them I'd pay for them completely. It seems that whenever I figure out something that will make me happy, it gets ripped away from me. I just can't ever win in life no matter what I do.
> Anyone else going through something similar?


Glad to see someone almost like me. You're definitely not alone in this. The only difference is that: I'm actually the youngest in my family so my parents think I don't have the independence and knowledge yet, but I'm already 27 years old. I find it hard to graduate college because of the annoying classmates and insensitive professors who treat me so unfairly. It's like they don't want me to graduate. I'm losing my confidence and motivation because of them and the stress or pressure as well. I know I'm almost close to graduation, but this last 2 semesters of mine as a Computer Science student is really hard and stressing me out (or giving me so much pressure). I can't sleep well and sometimes lose my motivation on my studies because of that. This is not my passion. I wish my parents should allow me to do what I want and to stop college for now and work as an undergraduate college student. I know they are jobs for undergraduate college students like me. I just have to keep on looking. Good luck with you, by the way. I wished our parents just understand us as an awkward, quiet and different introverted person. Life is really hard and unfair sometimes. :frown2:


----------



## Freezing Moon

TobeyJuarez said:


> Really u don't have to worry about the other people in college... Everyone's so focused on their studies that no one really cares about anyone else and no one talks


Treasure!

This must be the truth.


----------



## binckie

Glock22 said:


> I'm being forced to go to college by my parents, and I really don't want to go. The homework, having to put up with tons of people again, a huge possibility of running into somebody I had issues with when we were kids, being the only one who can't talk to people, studying crap I have no interest in, I'd pretty much rather be in jail.
> I had a bad childhood. My dad was always working and my mother was psychotically overprotective, so I have zero social skills. I don't want to be flung into some crowded boring building I have to be stuck at with people I don't even like for a few hours a day.
> I don't even know what I want to do in life, I don't really have any interests or hobbies. All I really do is sit on the computer day and night because that's all there is to my life. I have no friends whatsoever.
> And I really don't want to deal with being the only one who doesn't get invited to parties again, I hate having to sit back and watch everybody else have it so much better than me. At least once I graduated high school I didn't have to look at everybody else with their stupid friends and stupid parties and stupid relationships.
> Even worse, having to look at all these pretty girls at college that I won't even go near, because I'm celibate like a monk. I completely gave up on women a few months ago because it's a waste of time for me. I've been single for almost three years, I don't think there's much hope for me. I can't even talk to a girl unless they talk to me first. I don't have any friends anyway so meeting new people is impossible.
> Recently I've been trying to get a couple pet rats, I feel I'd be way happier, but my parents won't allow it. Even after I told them I'd pay for them completely. It seems that whenever I figure out something that will make me happy, it gets ripped away from me. I just can't ever win in life no matter what I do.
> Anyone else going through something similar?


Believe me: you will thank your parents later with your college degree!
Besides: you seem to like computers, so why not study computerscience?

One hint: with a degree you will have a LOT MORE CHANCE of getting a job in which you can work on your own!
Without that degree you often end up in jobs where you have to communicate a lot of deal with lots of people!

About the rats: why not make a deal? You go to college, do your best and pass the first courses and in return you can get a rat?


----------



## Shock

Mussolini said:


> This. You need college these days. Just make sure you don't pick a worthless major.


What is a worthless major? My major is going to be Economics, is that decent?


----------



## BAH

On a positive note...free rats in your jail cell.


----------



## Farideh

You know what it feels like to be in school. You don't know what it feels like to be in prison.


----------



## Marflaxen

I wish my parents forced me to go to college. My parents weren't much concerned about my education. One time my mom even told me I can just work at McDonald's and be on welfare. When I graduated high school, I decided to spend five years in the military to pay for college. Now I'm 23 and I'll be finally starting college in January. I'll be like 27 or 28 when I earn my Bachelors. Everything I have, I've worked for and I'm pretty much living life by myself.


----------



## Evo1114

Some people use college as a new/fresh start on life. Maybe look at it like that instead of thinking about all the doom that could be brought upon you. Get a degree and get a job that can help you work from home deep in the woods. Otherwise you'll have to go all Grizzly Adams or have to bring mom & dad with you to the woods. And once you can afford your own place, you can have all the rats you want. You'll be able to afford your own place much quicker if you have a degree.


----------



## fah77

*im going into the same **** ur going to*

im forced to join the army


----------



## Snowman 23

:agree



binckie said:


> Believe me: you will thank your parents later with your college degree!
> Besides: you seem to like computers, so why not study computerscience?
> 
> *One hint: with a degree you will have a LOT MORE CHANCE of getting a job in which you can work on your own!*
> *Without that degree you often end up in jobs where you have to communicate a lot of deal with lots of people!*
> 
> About the rats: why not make a deal? You go to college, do your best and pass the first courses and in return you can get a rat?


----------



## Jammer25

I wasn't necessarily forced, but more so pressured to get an MBA by my parents.

Back then I was just so sick of the academic system and wanted to get it over with. I ended up completing my degree before getting more work experience, which puts me in a weird place. On paper I'm qualified for a lot of things, but I just don't have the months/years on the job under my belt quite yet. It makes me feel like I'm playing catch-up. (I'm currently in an admin role, while some co-workers my age are in managerial positions.)

Though I'm still young, so I am thankful for my parents pushing me to get my Master's because I know it will help down the road.


----------



## binckie

Jammer25 said:


> I wasn't necessarily forced, but more so pressured to get an MBA by my parents.
> 
> Back then I was just so sick of the academic system and wanted to get it over with. I ended up completing my degree before getting more work experience, which puts me in a weird place. On paper I'm qualified for a lot of things, but I just don't have the months/years on the job under my belt quite yet. It makes me feel like I'm playing catch-up. (I'm currently in an admin role, while some co-workers my age are in managerial positions.)
> 
> Though I'm still young, so I am thankful for my parents pushing me to get my Master's because I know it will help down the road.


You can not really compare an MBA with a "general" university degree.
(granted in the USA it seems to become some sort of tradition for many people to get an MBA)


----------



## Vicious777

Glock22 said:


> I'm being forced to go to college by my parents, and I really don't want to go. The homework, having to put up with tons of people again, a huge possibility of running into somebody I had issues with when we were kids, being the only one who can't talk to people, studying crap I have no interest in, I'd pretty much rather be in jail.
> I had a bad childhood. My dad was always working and my mother was psychotically overprotective, so I have zero social skills. I don't want to be flung into some crowded boring building I have to be stuck at with people I don't even like for a few hours a day.
> I don't even know what I want to do in life, I don't really have any interests or hobbies. All I really do is sit on the computer day and night because that's all there is to my life. I have no friends whatsoever.
> And I really don't want to deal with being the only one who doesn't get invited to parties again, I hate having to sit back and watch everybody else have it so much better than me. At least once I graduated high school I didn't have to look at everybody else with their stupid friends and stupid parties and stupid relationships.
> Even worse, having to look at all these pretty girls at college that I won't even go near, because I'm celibate like a monk. I completely gave up on women a few months ago because it's a waste of time for me. I've been single for almost three years, I don't think there's much hope for me. I can't even talk to a girl unless they talk to me first. I don't have any friends anyway so meeting new people is impossible.
> Recently I've been trying to get a couple pet rats, I feel I'd be way happier, but my parents won't allow it. Even after I told them I'd pay for them completely. It seems that whenever I figure out something that will make me happy, it gets ripped away from me. I just can't ever win in life no matter what I do.
> Anyone else going through something similar?


**** dude. I'm pretty much dreading college myself so yeah I feel you. At least you're lucky enough to be done with high school. Including this one, I have THREE MORE ****ING YEARS LEFT! UGH!

In all honesty, I'd get a job and move out if I were you. I don't know how you are when it comes to working with your hands but have you considered the trades (welder, plumber, electrician, etc.)? These guys make some decent coin (especially if they go independent) and I believe you can make money while you learn the trade. It's different from college, less BS schoolwork, less BS social drama and less idiots too in my opinion. If not, I'd consider truck driving or maybe even becoming a pilot. Look into jobs you can get without a degree that would just require some training or a certification. There are a few out there that make some pretty decent bank.


----------



## Jammer25

binckie said:


> You can not really compare an MBA with a "general" university degree.
> (granted in the USA it seems to become some sort of tradition for many people to get an MBA)


The above is pretty much irrelevant in this thread. I was speaking to the point about being pushed into going to school by my parents.


----------



## binckie

Jammer25 said:


> The above is pretty much irrelevant in this thread. I was speaking to the point about being pushed into going to school by my parents.


Being pushed to get a degree is in my opinion something different from being pushed to get an MBA (extra degree).


----------



## Joe

break from the capitalist system!


----------



## IntrovertedLoner

*


Glock22 said:



I'm being forced to go to college by my parents, and I really don't want to go. The homework, having to put up with tons of people again, a huge possibility of running into somebody I had issues with when we were kids, being the only one who can't talk to people, studying crap I have no interest in, I'd pretty much rather be in jail.
I had a bad childhood. My dad was always working and my mother was psychotically overprotective, so I have zero social skills. I don't want to be flung into some crowded boring building I have to be stuck at with people I don't even like for a few hours a day.
I don't even know what I want to do in life, I don't really have any interests or hobbies. All I really do is sit on the computer day and night because that's all there is to my life. I have no friends whatsoever.
And I really don't want to deal with being the only one who doesn't get invited to parties again, I hate having to sit back and watch everybody else have it so much better than me. At least once I graduated high school I didn't have to look at everybody else with their stupid friends and stupid parties and stupid relationships.
Even worse, having to look at all these pretty girls at college that I won't even go near, because I'm celibate like a monk. I completely gave up on women a few months ago because it's a waste of time for me. I've been single for almost three years, I don't think there's much hope for me. I can't even talk to a girl unless they talk to me first. I don't have any friends anyway so meeting new people is impossible.
Recently I've been trying to get a couple pet rats, I feel I'd be way happier, but my parents won't allow it. Even after I told them I'd pay for them completely. It seems that whenever I figure out something that will make me happy, it gets ripped away from me. I just can't ever win in life no matter what I do.
Anyone else going through something similar?

Click to expand...

*
I understand. If I were your parent, I will NOT force you to go to college and just let you do what you want like working, doing a business, charity work, etc. You are on the right age already and so I am, so I wish our parents just lets us do what we want in our lives even if they don't like, because they are not in our shoes / situation and we are different than our parents.
In my situation, I'm currently in college level as a 4th year CS student, but I cannot do it anymore because of the huge amount of difficulty in my major subjects, as well as the stress and pressure from those professors and classmates (and even other students from my college) that I don't like. It's just like I'm studying just for the sake of diploma and not enjoying what I've learning. It's like I am not interested anymore and yet my parents keep on forcing me to continue. It's really hard when our parents think differently than us. If I am a parent of a person with anxiety or not, if my child cannot do it anymore or doesn't want to go to college or continue college because of stress, pressure, difficulty, etc., I will not force him and just let him work, do business, or so on. I know college undergraduates who are working. How I wish the ones in my family and your family just understand us since we are already in the right age. It's really not fair for us and a tough situation indeed.


----------

